# Shaman slingshot?



## Nomad (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello dear community, I would like a slingshot make should look in style shaman be but I can not imagine even gave me her inspiring ideas

For example, what kind of material which details what colors, size and frame

Thanks in advance, I think the result is a very nice slingshot at the end of this brain storming session.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

A voodoo style shrunken head, you could carve the handle so it resembles a spine, and horns growing out of the skull for forks. Just off the top of my head. Interesting to see where this is going to end up. Keep us posted plz


----------



## gaia (Jan 24, 2014)

I would recommend cocobolo for the slingshot. It cuts well, sands better and polishes ( In my opinion ) the best!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I think this is a subject best addressed by the venerable Btoon84... might take him a while to think something up, but he is a knowledgeable dude in the area of shamanism, although I doubt that he has ever connected his love love of slingshots with his interest in shamanism.

... I would be EXTREMELY interested in anything he might have to say on this topic!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Can you give us some photos from the internet that capture the spirit of what you are imagining?


----------



## Nomad (Aug 17, 2013)

Him intressting i am looking in the net for some photos but cant find anything else as wow gameplay pictures if i search for shaman weapons or anything else but if i find i post some photos.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Shaman's weapons? They are of the mind and spirit... doubt if you will find anything visible (and authentic).


----------



## Nomad (Aug 17, 2013)

Okay but some utillitys or drums a slingshot in shaman style is my idea and not reallity i think shamans dont use slingshots ????????????


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/42610-yggdrasil-slingshot-carve-along-over-the-next-week/

This one springs to my mind.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dayhiker, thanks for the nod :wave: I also appreciate you pointing me to this post. It is an interesting and fun idea. Dayhiker pretty much said it perfect with Shamanic weaponry being mind and spirit.  The gorgeous work of Magic Torch as pointed to by GHT, echoes ancient Druid and Celtic style. His slingshots seem to come alive with spirit after he carves them  Certainly a necessary attribute for a Shamanic Slingshot. I believe the incorporation of plants and animals would somehow be necessary. A major element in Shamanism is healing. The slingshot should be able to heal  For sure. I'm thinking the root from Ibogaine, if dried properly could make a nice slingshot. If a Shamanic Slingshot was to be created, it most definitely should have some sort of rattle. A rattle man! Ya!!! Ok, thanks Dayhiker, now I want to make a Shamanic Slingshot! Lol, good idea Nomad!


----------



## Nomad (Aug 17, 2013)

You can make 2 of them btoon84 one for you one for me hehe nice little idea pool im fishing something out and then we see the result i hope????????????


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

*Now youse guys have got me thinking about making something shamanic. *


----------



## Revs (May 2, 2015)

Shamanic slingshot.... Depends on which group of shamans we are talking about. If it is the Northern Tradition, then yew for the body with intricate carvings representing Yggdrasil and the nine worlds would be fitting. Then, the rattle idea is a great one since most shamans use a musical instrument of some sort. The Elder Futhark runes down the forks and some item of importance hanging from the handle.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

anything used by a shaman is something that is an extension of himself. only you can come up with the slingshot, if someone else does, its not going to be a part of you.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Imperial said:


> anything used by a shaman is something that is an extension of himself. only you can come up with the slingshot, if someone else does, its not going to be a part of you.


What about "I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together." ?


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

If one shoots an animal with a shaman SS, wouldn't that violate something? Would it be like throwing a liter bottle of antibiotic designed to heal crushing the skull of a preacher? What hypocrisy. A shaman SS therefore would be destined to non living targets if I get it right. I guess then, all my SSs are shaman SSs. Good to know My father taught me much about it and my close friend who now is a medical doctor and he uses it unbeknownst to his patients for if he told them how he healed them the big med would bounce him out on his ear for not using big pharma. The patients just come in, and leave in much better condition than before...that's all that counts and they haven't the vaguest idea of how. How, isn't important. He seldom charges much for his medical services, he has other incomes. Find a doctor like that...bring your lunch, it would take a while.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Chuck Daehler said:


> If one shoots an animal with a shaman SS, wouldn't that violate something? Would it be like throwing a liter bottle of antibiotic designed to heal crushing the skull of a preacher? What hypocrisy. A shaman SS therefore would be destined to non living targets if I get it right. I guess then, all my SSs are shaman SSs. Good to know My father taught me much about it and my close friend who now is a medical doctor and he uses it unbeknownst to his patients for if he told them how he healed them the big med would bounce him out on his ear for not using big pharma. The patients just come in, and leave in much better condition than before...that's all that counts and they haven't the vaguest idea of how. How, isn't important. He seldom charges much for his medical services, he has other incomes. Find a doctor like that...bring your lunch, it would take a while.


..... That was an interesting post. :nerd:


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Use with deep texture horns


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

tons of inspiration here


----------



## Nomad (Aug 17, 2013)

Uhhhh thats awsome byudzai thx for this picture really tons of inspiration


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> What about "I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together." ?


i am the eggman, they are the eggmen. i am the walus, goo goo g'joob


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Interesting thread - also up my street 

How about these chaps


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey Magic Torch  Those are soooo good dude. The last chap is my favorite Woodspirit  Could easily be a Shaman right there!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's incredible Magic Torch!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

One thing is The Spirit World is Real....there are both Good one's & Evil one's....Best advice is do not mess with the spirits You may end up more

than you asked for...Now as to your slingshot idea Sharman~~~ I would say with all do respect to forget.....Just my opinion..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Love this idea...


----------



## Nomad (Aug 17, 2013)

Uhm now I seemed to have a great idea but everyone who likes the idea is awsome in slingshot manufacturing and I end up the worst Shaman slingshot ... but okay it is nice to be able to see the beautiful Shaman slingshots here .


----------



## Revs (May 2, 2015)

Nomad, how do you know it's the worst shaman slingshot?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomad (Aug 17, 2013)

My homemade slingshots are all worst if i see the masterpieces of this forum


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Another style I'd go for is something totemic, I've done a few North American totem pole carvings which would translate very nicely into slingshots. That would certainly give a shamanistic and spiritual feel.


----------



## Nomad (Aug 17, 2013)

I have searcht and thats what i came up with for some inspiration


----------

